# Hitachi MK12v 3 1/4hp router



## curly1 (May 7, 2010)

Just a heads to anyone thinking of buying an MK12v, the power controller on mine went and hitachi doesn't supply that part anymore so my router is now an anchor. Bought a new Bosch, seems to have a good rating for repairs and parts


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

bypass the controller and us an external speed control...


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Yep as Stick suggested get an external speed controller. You can get a cheap one at Harbor Freight that will work. You do loose a little torque but the router is still usable


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

There is a reason why the Hitachi sells for $200 and the Bosch sells for $325. You get what you pay for. Bosch customer service is second to none.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Mike said:


> There is a reason why the Hitachi sells for $200 and the Bosch sells for $325. You get what you pay for. Bosch customer service is second to none.


Your going to make one of the moderators mad he likes Hitachi. Your in trouble now. At least it's not your wife. :laugh2:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Mike said:


> There is a reason why the Hitachi sells for $200 and the Bosch sells for $325. You get what you pay for. Bosch customer service is second to none.


I have 3 Hitachi routers, one is the M12V, and I've never needed any CS yet.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I am not saying there is anything wrong with the M12; it is an excellent value for the money. The Bosch 1619 costs 50% more, is beefier and has tighter tolerances. It has the largest base opening and the most plunge depth plus the plunge lockout feature and the best turret design of any of the 3+ hp models. I have owned and worked with any router I comment on. Hands on experience is the real way to measure performance.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The M12 V was my table router for a number of years until I bought the 12v2, which has a larger base opening, above table adjustment, and is just plain smooth running. I liked those 2 so much I bought a 12VC fixed base which was on sale for $130 C. That's way below the price of a 1617 and it is a joy to use. Plus we've seen a few people looking for collets for older Bosch routers with no success. It eventually happens to every machine. Sooner for some than others. But for about 50 to 60% of what I would have paid for Bosch routers I picked up the ones I have. If they only last for 50 to 60% as long as a Bosch would then I'm pretty much still at least even with the game.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Replacement collets are available for those 40+ year old Bosch routers from Elaire Corporation in Ohio. Considering that most people don't bother to even change the brushes in their routers I think it speaks highly of Bosch quality.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I checked Elaire for a 1600 model that someone was looking for and it wasn't listed. They might specially make one but it would probably be too expensive to justify on a machine that old. Seems to me that they might have checked with Elaire too.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Price and performance of the MV12 are the selling points. I have two, one is permanently mounted to my table and the other is permanently mounted to an identical plate used on my table.When ever I am using rail and stile bits I simply pick up the second router and drop it into the table cut out. The router is cheap enough that it makes sense to do it this way.


----------



## djj405 (Nov 5, 2017)

I in the market to purchase a router , what size should I go with and work with the milescraft pantograph pro and what brand

thank you 
doug


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Doug and welcome. Your first router purchase should either be a plunge or a combo offer where you get a motor and a plunge and fixed bases. There are operations that can only be done with a plunge while the opposite is not true about fixed base routers. Fixed base routers are nice to use where you are profiling an edge for example because they are shorter and less tippy feeling. The router should be a minimum of about 12 amps/ 2.5 hp (give or take a bit). 

I have 3 Hitachi routers, an M12V, M12V2, and a M12VC fixed base. The M12V s are only plunges and are 3+ hp. The VC is about 12 amps and can be had as a combo package. I am very happy with all 3 and they were cheaper than most other brands but still offered a 5 year warranty. 

The favorite router on the forum is the Bosch 1617 and in the combo package where you get both bases. I see it up here for $279 to $329 Canadian money. They are well built routers and you would be very happy with that package. The 1617 is around a 12 amp router so it handles everything easily up to panel raising bits. At that size bit you'll need to slow your feed rate and take smaller bites. Hope this helps.


----------

